# Homebrewing



## theonethatownz (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I've read a few topics on here and looking to make a few home made waxes for personal use.

I have the following ingredients ready on Ebay and was wondering what I need to add scents and colours?

Coconut Oil
Pure Beeswax Pellets
Carnauba Wax Flakes

Also, what does turpentine oil do? Does it make it easier to buff?


----------



## theonethatownz (Feb 28, 2012)

Does this seem the right kind of Coconut butter?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311070569...49&var=610325429813&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hanjishan (Jan 18, 2015)

theonethatownz said:


> Hey guys, I've read a few topics on here and looking to make a few home made waxes for personal use.
> 
> I have the following ingredients ready on Ebay and was wondering what I need to add scents and colours?
> 
> ...


The turpentine is the solvent that helps it to buff off and also makes the wax softer. Too much of the solvent and the harder it will be to buff off and will have less of a setting time on the car. I use dodo juices home brew solvent that they sell if you email Dom directly, it is unscented so is a good base for you to mess with scents.


----------

